# Badge rules



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry guys, but I have to write this.

If anyone wants to try get badge, please read rules first and make video by the rules.
This just because there should be no doubts about successful shooting and no need to look through fingers when someone is trying to get badge.
English is not my native language but I hope that You all understand what I mean.

Rules can be found from here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for reminding folks.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup makes sense. Will do that next time.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Ah- rules, pesky little critters but dang if we ain't gotta have 'em, am I right? :bonk:

We also need the ability to distinguish between a badge qualification and the simple documenting of a spectacular shot, lest we be considered party poopers.

If you'd care to expand the discussion to 'unwritten' rules, we can talk about why it's bad form to impune a man's dongle ball in the United States... :blush:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have thought that badge rules are given to make judging easier and there should not be a problem to make a video by the rules :iono:

I'm not saying that there is anyone trying to cheat and there is nothing wrong with simple documentation of a spectacular shot.
Badge video by the rules = Fair play to everyone


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are absolutely correct Kalevala!!!!!!!!! It never hurts to be reminded every so often.


----------

